# Campsite in Venice Italy



## David & Ann (Jun 10, 2018)

Anyone know the name of the Camp site by the water near or in Venice where we could get the water taxi into Venice and St Mark's Basilica. Much appreciated for your tips and advice.


----------



## rockape (Jun 10, 2018)

Not sure if you mean from across the lagoon at Choggia???


----------



## vanmandan (Jun 11, 2018)

camping Fusina....

Camping Venezia - Villaggio Venezia - Bungalow Venezia - Camping Fusina


----------



## groyne (Jun 11, 2018)

We stayed a couple of nights at Punta Sabbioni in April. There are 3 or 4 small Motorhome Camp sites within walking distance of the water bus to Venice.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 11, 2018)

We stopped at Fusina last year. 19euro per night with asci card. Great for water taxi and campsite  bar  and food prices were ok Good for ship watching.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 11, 2018)

Same - Fusina for us a few years back.  It really wasn’t far to the ferry, but they did run a shuttle bus.  We bought our ferry tickets from there ... did the all day one and saw a few of the islands.  I forget the ferry number but there is one that goes up the grand canal and you see some of the main sights from the Water.


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks a lot for your input, tips and advice. Much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Irishjohn (Jun 15, 2018)

*Venice*

I used that site few years back and was eaten alive with all sorts,my wife at the time had visit doctor to get anti hynstim to reduce swelling ,she said it wAs dirty because of over use but great location for ferry.


----------

